# Hf model 45276 lathe



## sbwertz (May 14, 2011)

A friend bought a Central Machinery (Harbor Freight) lathe on craigslist.  He asked me over to help him set it up.  This lathe sells for $149 new, so it is not much of a lathe, but the accessories that came with it were worth more than what he paid.  (two huge chucks, one 3jaw, 1 4 jaw, a supernova chuck, a jacobs chuck, big metal lathe style 60 degree live center, etc.  

The problem is that there is so much slop in the tailstock that you can't line it up with the headstock.  It moves side to side almost an inch at the point of the 60 degree live center when the tailstock is loosened.  And it doesn't true itself when you tighten it down.  This makes it almost impossible to line up the head and tailstock for spindle turning.  (I finally used a run-out dial indicator to true it up so I could show him how to use the tools.  

Is there any way to tighten up the fit on the tailstock?


----------



## KenV (May 14, 2011)

Most lathes are registered from the inside of the ways (inside of the slot in the bed).  If that has not been broken, sprung, etc the bottom of the tailstock needs to be shimmed to bring it into parallel with the headstock shaft and aligned close to the center of the headstock.   

If twas me --  I would get a double morse taper from Packard or one of the other vendors to force the alignment.  I would determine how much (if any) the bottom needs to be shimmed to elevate the tailstock (or how much will be removed but usually it has been over cut rather than undercut)  and with the lathe turned on the side, use feeler gages to estimate the amount of shim needed on each side.  

Hope fully it is enough that you can install gibs (metal strips) with screws to tighten the side play.  Alternatives included weld and file (ugly but gets there)


(Those dial indicators for runout answer so many questions --  Good job on diagnosis)


----------



## Wildman (May 15, 2011)

14" x 40" Lathe with 6" Sander
http://www.harborfreight.com/14-inch-x-40-inch-lathe-with-6-inch-sander-45276.html

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/45000-45999/45276.pdf

Would make sure metal rails not bent or out of alignment. Can adjust metal rails by loosening at headstock and end of lathe. Item # 18 bottom plate should slide smoothly along metal rails. Then would look at adjusting item #19 bottom lock screw on tailstock.  Might need penetrating oil to get bottom lock screw moving. 

I would go directly to bottom lock screw to see if can mane it better first.

Good luck with it.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 15, 2011)

what a bummer on the lathe, thats gotta be the worst one on the market, he might be better off keeping the accessories and still buying either a used one or new one and tell him that it will pay for itself!


----------



## sbwertz (May 15, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> what a bummer on the lathe, thats gotta be the worst one on the market, he might be better off keeping the accessories and still buying either a used one or new one and tell him that it will pay for itself!


 
I suggested he keep it for faceplate turning and get a midi lathe for pen turning.


----------



## sbwertz (May 15, 2011)

*Second question. anyone know what the thread count is on the headstock?*

It is a 3/4" threaded headstock without a morse taper. He got a supernova chuck with it but it doesn't have an insert. It is a coarse thread, maybe 8 to the inch? I didn't have anything to measure it with when I was over there, and the specs and manual don't specify what the threading is.  The supernova is brand new, still in the cosmolene.


----------



## Chthulhu (May 16, 2011)

HF says "100% Satisfaction Guarantee! If for ANY reason you are not satisfied  with this item, you may return it within 30 days for a full refund or  replacement."


----------



## KenV (May 16, 2011)

Sharon -- your instincts are on track -- salvage the bench --

3/4 headstocks normally are national fine 3/4 by 16 thread -- but some out there are the National Coarse  3/4 by 10.   The good news is that nuts in both sizes are generally under a buck at a hardware store.   suggest he get one of each and find out the threading of the headstock -


I turned for a long time on a 3/4 by 16 lathe with out a taper -- Taig headstock like the Bonnie Klein lathe used.    Midi lathes with solid beds are easier to work with.


----------



## sbwertz (May 17, 2011)

KenV said:


> Sharon -- your instincts are on track -- salvage the bench --
> 
> 3/4 headstocks normally are national fine 3/4 by 16 thread -- but some out there are the National Coarse 3/4 by 10. The good news is that nuts in both sizes are generally under a buck at a hardware store. suggest he get one of each and find out the threading of the headstock -
> 
> ...


 
This is the coarse 3/4 by 10 thread.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520 (May 9, 2016)

I just bought this same lathe used for $60

can I use this for pen turning?

I was hoping to start with this and upgrade later due to limited funds.

I was hoping to drill with my lathe but not sure I can with this tailstock.

any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------

